# Unknown files on IMAC



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

I have found approximately two hundred files with sizes ranging from 4KB to 40KB in a cache folder. They were created in 2010 and 2011 on two days.
The file extension is .TN for all except two the have .ARC extension. I have found that the .ARC extension is connected to Norton. 
Can I safely assume these were back up files and remove them from the system?
Dave


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

What is the path of your Cache folder? Which OS do you have?


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Running OS X EL capitan V 10.11.5 My post was in 2014 and I have forgotten how I uncovered these files of if they still exist. Given the lack of tools on the Apple systems I do not know if I can find them again.
Dave


----------

